# Koyo Radiator



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok Boys got one question.....and yes Ive searched so chill out. I was interested in purchasing the Koyo radiator for my 1994 B13 4 Door. My car is an automatic. My question is will the koyo radiator fit my car even with an automatic? I hear that B13 automatics come with radiators with transmission coolant lines. If the koyo radiator does not have the necessary coolant connections, is it possible that my performance shop can just take the OEM radiator out and weld a connection exactly like the OEM one? Help me out boyz. Peace!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The stock radiator has a tranny cooler in the bottom, you'll have to buy a aftermarket unit to replace it.


----------

